# Uk mobile number in dubai



## r-rose (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,

My job is relocating me to dubai, so I've been wandering these boards for a while. I'm wondering if there's a clever way of keeping my uk mobile number live, without paying for a 2-year contract while I'm out of the country (eg can I transfer it to skype or something)? 

I did try to search the previous posts, but couldn't seem to find anything relevant (is there an AND function in the keyword search that I'm missing?)

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You need to make sure that you are out if contract, then either get it transferred to a pay as you go sim with your existing provider or ask them for a PAC code and buy a new SIM ( which will have a new number) - then phone up new provider with the PAC code and get your number ported to the new provider.
Then top up the SIM and just make sure you use phone for a few seconds every month to keep it "live".
You need to check terms and conditions with each network, to see how long credit is valid (some expires after a certain time) and how often you need to use it to keep the number live.
You then need to keep phone awitched on to see what calls you get and phone them back with a cheaper method ( dont answer it here, otherwise it will eat up all your credit - probably costs more than £1 a minute to receive calls here on pay as you go!)
Lastly, if bringing UK handset with you - make sure you get it unlocked first - so that you can put UAE SIM in it.
Hope this helps
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Do like stevesolar says - I still have the same UK number 07802 .... since 1981 when the first GSM network was introduced in the UK.

Its been on Cellnet, Vodafone, T-Mobile and current is on a PAYG with O2. Every time I go back to the UK, I switch it on, send a text to tell SWMBO that I have arrived and then switch it off when I go oversea again.


----------



## r-rose (Jan 11, 2014)

That's great - thanks guys.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

If you just want people to text etc, you could keep the whatsapp number registered to your existing Uk number and when you move here, don't change it.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I am on T-Mobile, dropped my contract to PAYG and as long as I make the odd call or text it stays active.


----------

